# CRACKED PISTON 15k ENGINE BOLT SPECS



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Sounds like time for a one car alldata subscription. 
A year ago I could buy one for a 2015 but not a 2016 Cruze. 
I assume you can buy one for a 2016 now, and there shouldn't be any differences worth worrying about on a 2017.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Don't broke pistons usually do some scaring to the cylinder walls?


----------



## ditty8107 (May 25, 2018)

If it is the typical 16.5-17 piston issue. Its seems like every one that I have read about scars the cylinder walls enough to go ahead with a new engine...


----------



## GEN2bluRS (May 16, 2018)

Keep in mind that the 2017 1.4L engine is not the same at the 2016 Cruze classic = Gen 1 body style..the 2017 is Gen 2 with the LE2 engine. The 2016.5 "Cruze" also has the LE2 engine 
Yes FYI 2016 has both model engines. Be carefull purchasing parts some donot interchange. I have Gen 2 Cruze.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I"d be buying a new engine over trying to fix the old one. A new engine will have iimproved pistons. 

Then I'd be filing a complaint with the attorney general. Broken piston is a common problem and has absolutely nothing to do with hitting a deer.


----------



## Heretic (Apr 25, 2018)

ditty8107 said:


> If it is the typical 16.5-17 piston issue. Its seems like every one that I have read about scars the cylinder walls enough to go ahead with a new engine...


A broken piston would score the cylinder wall more often than not, and any score in the wall over a thousandth of an inch or so would trash the block so bad it can't be honed out and would never build compression.


----------



## KenonBowling (Jun 7, 2018)

snowwy66 said:


> I"d be buying a new engine over trying to fix the old one. A new engine will have iimproved pistons.
> 
> Then I'd be filing a complaint with the attorney general. Broken piston is a common problem and has absolutely nothing to do with hitting a deer.


 I’ve actually found a replacement engine with around 11k for 550. My only issue is that it might have the same bad pistons


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

KenonBowling said:


> I’ve actually found a replacement engine with around 11k for 550. My only issue is that it might have the same bad pistons


That's why i recommended new. Not used. More money but improved pistons. Used engines are a gamble in that you'll just never know if you could end up in the same predicament.


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

If GM doesn't know what is causing the issue, then how do they "improve" the pistons on the new engines. Not to mention, on the 18's, they recommend 0w20 oil now, which would make it worse, would it not?


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Are you sure GM doesn't know the cause? Just because nothing has been posted yet doesn't mean the answer isn't known. It might be top secret information to avoid a lawsuit or something. 

Improved pistons is what's been posted.


----------



## hsr1hsr1 (Nov 6, 2017)

Sorry I can't help you with the engine bolt specs. I know it is a lot of work, but could you make a You Tube video of the engine rebuild job, if you go ahead with it. A lot of us will be in the same situation as you are, when the pistons in our engines crack after the warranty is over.


----------



## hsr1hsr1 (Nov 6, 2017)

Is there any way of determining if ones 2017 Cruze has the new improved pistons, based on the car's serial number, or build date (my LS was made in Oct 2016 in Mexico) ?
Thanks


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

hsr1hsr1 said:


> Is there any way of determining if ones 2017 Cruze has the new improved pistons, based on the car's serial number, or build date (my LS was made in Oct 2016 in Mexico) ?
> Thanks


How do you find out where the car was made?

I don't know about everyone else. But i haven't heard any stories yet about failing after warranty. So far everyone has posted within warranty. So if you make it outside of warranty, you're probably safe. Unless you're one of us who probably won't hit 25k miles before 3 years is up.


----------



## llbanks522 (Nov 23, 2017)

snowwy66 said:


> How do you find out where the car was made?.


According to E.W. Niedermeyer in a January 2017 CNN Money news article Cruze VIN numbers starting with “1” are USA and “3” are from Mexico manufacturing.


----------



## llbanks522 (Nov 23, 2017)

llbanks522 said:


> According to E.W. Niedermeyer in a January 2017 CNN Money news article Cruze VIN numbers starting with “1” are USA and “3” are from Mexico manufacturing.


and mine starts with “1” ?


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I've never owned a chevy that started with 3. They've always been 1. HOWEVER, the ac label on the car is not weighted for american units. Like my boys mazda is.


----------



## llbanks522 (Nov 23, 2017)

snowwy66 said:


> I've never owned a chevy that started with 3. They've always been 1. HOWEVER, the ac label on the car is not weighted for american units. Like my boys mazda is.


I think in another thread someone listed “1” USA / “2” Mexico And Sedans USA / Hatchbacks Mexico. Anyone want to shed some light on this?


----------



## alanl11 (Apr 8, 2018)

hsr1hsr1 said:


> Is there any way of determining if ones 2017 Cruze has the new improved pistons, based on the car's serial number, or build date (my LS was made in Oct 2016 in Mexico) ?
> Thanks


Seeing most accurances are in the 16.5-17 models I would think you have the faulty style pistons ir took awhile for the issue to start.
I would think around the time GM put out the TSB changing the oil spec but I cant remember when that was 
Malibu 1.5 had the same issue around the same time frame.
There was also a ECM update to help with LSPI .

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## alanl11 (Apr 8, 2018)

llbanks522 said:


> I think in another thread someone listed “1” USA / “2” Mexico And Sedans USA / Hatchbacks Mexico. Anyone want to shed some light on this?


Yes I you are correct except I think the Mexican VINS start with "3".

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Heretic (Apr 25, 2018)

llbanks522 said:


> I think in another thread someone listed “1” USA / “2” Mexico And Sedans USA / Hatchbacks Mexico. Anyone want to shed some light on this?


https://www.dmv.org/vehicle-history/vin-decoder.php


----------



## llbanks522 (Nov 23, 2017)

Heretic said:


> https://www.dmv.org/vehicle-history/vin-decoder.php


? Thanks!


----------



## Heretic (Apr 25, 2018)

llbanks522 said:


>  Thanks!


:th_salute:


----------



## hsr1hsr1 (Nov 6, 2017)

As others have already mentioned, country of origin, can be determined from the serial number. The GM dealer made an error in the car's price posted on the internet in the evening,and corrected it about an hour later, but not before I printed a copy of the ad. He honored it, when I got there the next morning, so I bought the car . I was somewhat looking for another car since my last one was totaled in an accident that was not my fault, but I was getting by with another old vehicle I have. So I had little time to research, it is a great car, but had I known about the cracked piston issue and the Auto/Start, in hindsight, I would not have bought it. I drive little, so I am sure I will have the cracked piston problem after the warranty is over. As an aside, a few months after I bought mine I saw another new Cruze online at $2500. I did not print that ad, because I'm sure they would not honor that, I'm sure it should have been $25,000.


----------



## KenonBowling (Jun 7, 2018)

I have found the specs and will be having the pistons rebuilt. If anyone else needs these specs they are on alldata.com you would have to pay for the vehicle information but it gives you everything you could think of. Step by step on how to do pretty much anything! Thanks for everyone input as well Ill keep you updated


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 17, 2018)

neile300c said:


> If GM doesn't know what is causing the issue, then how do they "improve" the pistons on the new engines. Not to mention, on the 18's, they recommend 0w20 oil now, which would make it worse, would it not?





snowwy66 said:


> Are you sure GM doesn't know the cause? Just because nothing has been posted yet doesn't mean the answer isn't known. It might be top secret information to avoid a lawsuit or something.
> 
> Improved pistons is what's been posted.


On all of the reports of pistion cracking I've heard about, all of them involve the #1 cylinder. Some also involve the #3 cylinder as well, and one of them also had a #2 issue. 

Unless something is different with the #1 cylinder, oil isn't the sole issue, or even octane. One thing I've read is that the auto stop start is designed to always start with #1 cylinder. What comes after 1 in the firing order? Three, then 2, then 4. That seems very suspicious to me. 

I have a hard time believing that as long as they've had this issue come up on engines still under warranty that someone with Chevrolet doesn't know what the cause is.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Pegasus said:


> On all of the reports of pistion cracking I've heard about, all of them involve the #1 cylinder. Some also involve the #3 cylinder as well, and one of them also had a #2 issue.
> 
> Unless something is different with the #1 cylinder, oil isn't the sole issue, or even octane. One thing I've read is that the auto stop start is designed to always start with #1 cylinder. What comes after 1 in the firing order? Three, then 2, then 4. That seems very suspicious to me.
> 
> I have a hard time believing that as long as they've had this issue come up on engines still under warranty that someone with Chevrolet doesn't know what the cause is.


1,3,4,2 is the firing order. Nothing shows up on google to say that's changed. 
I didn't say they didn't know. I just said it might be top secret information that hasn't been leaked out to the general public. 
They know the answer. We don't. All we're doing is speculating as to the reason.


----------



## Heretic (Apr 25, 2018)

Pegasus said:


> I have a hard time believing that as long as they've had this issue come up on engines still under warranty that someone with Chevrolet doesn't know what the cause is.


I have a hard time believing that, with the huge database of the LE2 engine to populate the studies, GM didn't have a root cause nailed down within 2 days of the time they realized they had a problem. 

Furthermore, I would wager that unless they are forced by some lawsuit or other to do so, GM will never say much more about it. Talking about it and admitting a fault would cost GM a ton of money. Keeping their mouths shut may make a few customers mad, but they'll get over it.


----------



## allenwilson33 (May 29, 2018)

neile300c said:


> If GM doesn't know what is causing the issue, then how do they "improve" the pistons on the new engines. Not to mention, on the 18's, they recommend 0w20 oil now, which would make it worse, would it not?


\
My 2018 does not recommend 0W-anything. That's simply a myth. I had my oil changed at 500 miles and they definitely did not use zero weight oil. Given, I'm in LA in the Spring, not Washington in the dead of winter, but those are extreme driving conditions, which I am not subjecting my car to at the present.


----------



## allenwilson33 (May 29, 2018)

Per Chevrolet:


----------



## allenwilson33 (May 29, 2018)

Per Chevrolet:\
When inspecting the engine block to determine if the cylinder bores are good, Look for the following:


Cylinder damage or scoring- the cylinder walls will contain grooves deep enough to catch with a finger nail.

An out of round cylinder bore- will contain areas where the cross hatch is missing or worn from different section of the cylinder bore. If there is crosshatch all the way around the bore from top to bottom the cylinder bore is not out of round.

Dirt intrusion- If the filtering system has been compromised the engine will wear out very quickly. You will find grit in the intake Runners and the cylinder bores will look lightly sand blasted. The crosshatch will be faint and there will not be sharpness. At high mileage this Should be an insurance claim if the air filtering system has been opened numerous times for service in dusty climates.

Catalytic Converter failure- If a converter fails and the brick is broken, the dust can be drawn back into the engine. A block showing this type of failure, will have bores that look to be sand blasted. Back cylinders go first if caught early. Otherwise there will be no Crosshatch and the engine will need to be replaced.


----------



## alanl11 (Apr 8, 2018)

allenwilson33 said:


> \
> My 2018 does not recommend 0W-anything. That's simply a myth. I had my oil changed at 500 miles and they definitely did not use zero weight oil. Given, I'm in LA in the Spring, not Washington in the dead of winter, but those are extreme driving conditions, which I am not subjecting my car to at the present.


My 18 LTRS does call out for 0-20W on the oil cap and in the owners manual, Might want to double check.


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

allenwilson33 said:


> \
> My 2018 does not recommend 0W-anything. That's simply a myth. I had my oil changed at 500 miles and they definitely did not use zero weight oil. Given, I'm in LA in the Spring, not Washington in the dead of winter, but those are extreme driving conditions, which I am not subjecting my car to at the present.


So your owner's manual doesn't recommend 020, I wonder why other 18's do?


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

neile300c said:


> So your owner's manual doesn't recommend 020, I wonder why other 18's do?


Can somebody cite the printing/revision dates on a manual that recommends 5W30 and a manual that recommends 0W20?


----------



## alanl11 (Apr 8, 2018)

Taxman said:


> Can somebody cite the printing/revision dates on a manual that recommends 5W30 and a manual that recommends 0W20?


2018 that recomends 0-20W
Part No. 84042073 A First Printing 2017

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## allenwilson33 (May 29, 2018)

i stand corrected 
" 

 Dexos1 approved ACDelco FullSynthetic 0W20 engine oil.

 [FONT=PI_chars_1]. [/FONT]Dexos1 approved Mobil 1 FullSynthetic 0W20 engine oil.

 [FONT=PI_chars_1]. [/FONT]Or any other 0W20 engine oilmeeting dexos1 secondgeneration requirements.

 



"


----------



## alanl11 (Apr 8, 2018)

allenwilson33 said:


> i stand corrected
> "
> 
> Dexos1 approved ACDelco FullSynthetic 0W20 engine oil.
> ...


Better late than never, it's better for your engine 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## allenwilson33 (May 29, 2018)

I had the dealer change my oil at 500 miles. They informed me that it was not necessary to perform the oil change, to which I replied: just change it. When the technician pulled the car around for us to get in, I mentioned how anything that's been freshly machined always leaves shavings upon first use. Off the record he agreed that I was doing the right thing.
It's now got 2,000 miles, so I'll have them change it at 3,000 miles most likely. 
Interested to know people's experience servicing the transmission fluid.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

allenwilson33 said:


> I had the dealer change my oil at 500 miles. They informed me that it was not necessary to perform the oil change, to which I replied: just change it. When the technician pulled the car around for us to get in, I mentioned how anything that's been freshly machined always leaves shavings upon first use. Off the record he agreed that I was doing the right thing.
> It's now got 2,000 miles, so I'll have them change it at 3,000 miles most likely.
> Interested to know people's experience servicing the transmission fluid.


I always do 500 miles also. And carry on from there. This time i did 2 changes within 100 miles cuz the dealer oil sucked. Won't be going back for the second change. 

5000 miles from here on out.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

45k is fine for transmission. I did 9k last oil change (Amsoil XL) and will probably shoot for 12 this time (Amsoil SS). 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## igotowned (Jul 22, 2018)

I am going through same problem 20k mile 2017 chevy cruze hatchback. Now in shop #1 piston cracked they told me. we all screwed if it happens as of the bulletin went out.


----------



## theshiftyjelly (May 26, 2018)

What were your symptoms?



igotowned said:


> I am going through same problem 20k mile 2017 chevy cruze hatchback. Now in shop #1 piston cracked they told me. we all screwed if it happens as of the bulletin went out.


----------



## igotowned (Jul 22, 2018)

theshiftyjelly said:


> What were your symptoms?


engine light came on runs as if a bad spark plug misfire. I turned the car in as it happened a second time. They only fixed the one piston the first time. 
So knowing it would happen again after reading many posts around the internet i dumped it. 
Funny thing is it was only a engine code but they claim it reset itself they resold to some other idiot like me for supporting GM/Chevy for 40 years.


----------



## theshiftyjelly (May 26, 2018)

My 17 Hatch with 20k started idling rough in gear and sputters between 40-50 mph. No CE light yet. Appointment Monday. Expecting this. 

Did yours idle rough in gear like it's missing and sputter at other mph?




igotowned said:


> theshiftyjelly said:
> 
> 
> > What were your symptoms?
> ...


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

theshiftyjelly said:


> My 17 Hatch with 20k started idling rough in gear and sputters between 40-50 mph. No CE light yet. Appointment Monday. Expecting this.
> 
> Did yours idle rough in gear like it's missing and sputter at other mph?
> 
> ...


I've been finding that cars with older oil and higher levels of fuel (based on mileage and smell) in the oil suffer the random rough idle concern more than cars with fresh oil. Long oil change intervals and shirt trips seem to make it worse. Also I have been able to improve it with fuel supplier changes. People not using top tier fuel have been largest group suffering locally to me.


----------



## aircom (May 26, 2019)

Hello everyone. Using 87 octane I can not avoid engine problems with cruze 2017?


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

aircom said:


> Hello everyone. Using 87 octane I can not avoid engine problems with cruze 2017?


Why can't you, just use a higher octane fuel if you prefer. Welcome new Piston Problem Participant


----------



## aircom (May 26, 2019)

because where I live there is only 87. there are still no problems with the pistons.


----------



## joshua909net (May 16, 2019)

I just got mine back. My #1 piston was cracked. Thankfully my dealer replaced all of the pistons, seals, head gaskets, head bolts and bearings. Heck they even recharged the A/C and filled the coolant. Oh and it looks like they changed the oil too.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

joshua909net said:


> I just got mine back. My #1 piston was cracked. Thankfully my dealer replaced all of the pistons, seals, head gaskets, head bolts and bearings. Heck they even recharged the A/C and filled the coolant. Oh and it looks like they changed the oil too.


It says they recharged the AC and filled coolant , and changes oil because the service procedure calls for evacuating/draining those things to perform the repair. 

Strictly speak draining the AC isn't required, but if they don't document that they did that GM won't pay them.


----------

